# chances



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hello Peter,

Hope you had a good and productive time in Canada.

Do you know what the chances are of getting a positive blood test and positive hpg test (at 5.5wks) then there not being an embryo or heartbeat or anything when you go for the first scan?

The long wait has made me quit mad and I am thinking the worst.

I was having some symptoms such as sore boobs and tiredness but that seems to have eased off

Thanks Carol


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carols
Dear Carol said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> Hope you had a good and productive time in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Carol

Contratulations - thank goodnesss for you - I have just posted under hair dye ! - the wait for the scan is making me greyer!!!
I am 6 weeks and 4 days and had HCG of 300 on day 15 post transfer and am fretting about blighted ovums and empty sack syndrome. on the wretched pessaries still and have boobs like sore melons and very tired and if get too tired or hungry feel nauseous! Thanks for this question and thanks for the answer Peter! 
Love another crazy PG lady
Tracey


----------

